# Anyone getting PM's from "sussy" or her friends



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

FYI, here's a pm I just rec'd. Obviously I didn't reply.

How are you today i love your profile in this (lumberjocks.com) please i will like to be your friend .please you can write back to me in private email address ([email protected])for me to give you my pictures.
yours new friend sussy.


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

what did the pictures look like?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Now, I am officially jealous. I didn't get a message from her!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

can a friend bring a friend?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've dated both of her sisters… Mussy and Fussy.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I haven't gotten a PM like this for several months. Maybe they have given up on me or maybe they took a closer look at my picture.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Charlie - what about her 3rd sister (I can't even pronounce it here)


----------



## HighRockWoodworking (Mar 30, 2010)

Yep, I just got the same message and was about to post and ask if anyone else received it…..so does this mean that I am not special to her??


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL, Charlie that was a good one. This is one of the reasons I have left all things Yahoo as my accounts had been hacked and I was banned from groups. I think Grouply and other like groups are the root cause of this type of activity. So far I have been fortunate not to have gotten PM's like that here so far.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i got mine ,

i wonder if she knows 
how to clean the shop ?


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

I just got one as well - who can we let know about this issue???


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

My guess is that Martin is already on it … you could PM him if you like.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

"Mussy and Fussy" LMAO….. only from Charlie !! That was a good one….....


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Maybe the 3rd sister's name is 'Hussy'?


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

gee, I thought I was the only one.


----------



## fineamerican (Nov 14, 2009)

I got one as well. The email and the email "it" ask you respond to is different in the number, one is sussy02, and the other sussy08.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Now I am depressed. I didn't get one. I feel left out.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey David, don't be depressed . Here you can have mine

How are you today i love your profile in this (lumberjocks.com) please i will like to be your friend .please you can write back to me in private email address ([email protected])for me to give you my pictures.
yours new friend sussy


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

mine said sussy 8. Have wonder what happened to 3,4,5,6,&7, doing time perhaps ?


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I got mine from her wussy brother.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

some LJ's are holding out on us ,

3 , 4 , 5 , 6 , 7 ,

are probably on their way to their new ,

woodworking buddies .

i guess we don't share *everything* !


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

pvwoodcrafts:

I should really teach them a lesson and send them my pic. That would put an end to it…..


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I didn't get an email! Oh well, I'm too busy with other things.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

It's my sister trying to find a man again. She's never been the same since she lost her pubic hair in a boiler explosion and is greatful to Charlie for lending her his toupee over the winter to keep her little nether regions from getting cold.What a gentleman it was light grey with a middle parting and fitted just right with a few dabs of some gorilla glue .LOLAlistair


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Alistair…. I'm shocked that you would even suggest such a thing! LOL!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Alistair, I am not sure after all that it is a good thing that you can type again. LoL
Was the boiler on the Titanic?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

TheDane - Yeah, that's the sister at the box stores maybe… http://lumberjocks.com/topics/17130


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I hope no one was offendedLOL Alistair


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Alister, No offense here. 
If your sister is still looking may be she could find a lumberjock (after all they are not made of wood, they only work it).
We should tell Martin to start a W(ood)Harmony site. 
Lumberjocks looking for a good and tight fit.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It seems that almost all the male Lumberjocks are married or at least in committed relationships. I'm sure that has some psychological significance….


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Charlie,
Maybe it's just simply that single guys don't need a getaway shop. OTOH, when single, I was pretty busy chasing, too.

Alistair,
No offense here, either. I almost choked on my candy bar as a read of your poor sister's dilemma and of the unselfishness of our fellow LJ, Charlie. 
I hope she finds herself a man real soon.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Let's see,how this works…...sussy sends you a picture of her 93 y/o cousin who has just been burned out of her shack,,,er…house. now she needs you to send her $$$$ so she can rebuild her shop(that was destroyed by invading mongols)and build her cousin a new shack…er house. Ah So!
I have just the email address for her and she can make millions. It's from Mohamed Mohunkey and all she has to do is front him some money to get his millions out of the states. Then Mo can go play with his 72 virgins(or virgils depending on how Mo feels) and most of all you don't get your name on mailing list that you cannot get off of.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

The only one that sends me PM's is the Chinese Plywood factory…I wish it would just leave me alone…


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

What makes you so sure its a girl?!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Allistair said so , after all its his sister…..LoL

its great you are back on the board Allistair

Dennis


----------

